# Kveik Dry Yeast



## wide eyed and legless (10/2/20)

https://www.lallemandbrewing.com/en/australia/product-details/lalbrew-voss-kveik-ale-yeast/


----------



## mongey (10/2/20)

interesting. I bottled my first Kviek yesterday using yeast bay sigmond voss . 1052 to 1006 in 3 days at 34 degrees. finished lower than I expected but I did mash low .was going to be a saison but the hops I bought were mislabeled AA% so didn't trust them . changed to a APA as I had some mosaic on hand

floc'd like a beast . didn't bother cold crashing and yeast was a compact layer on bottom of fermenter like I have never seen before

hard to say how it tastes as all the samples I tried were 34 degrees . not optimal beer temp for detecting flavors. figure it will be carbed after 2 days in the bottle to try

kept a couple yeast samples to mess around with . thinking of trying it in a american brown next and then getting back to the saison


----------



## yankinoz (5/3/20)

Why did farmers in coastal Norway, where mean summer temps are below 20, develop yeasts that ferment at 30-40? Any thoughts?

Because of the temps, I won't try it soon, but kveik news is of interest.


----------



## Grmblz (5/3/20)

yankinoz said:


> Why did farmers in coastal Norway, where mean summer temps are below 20, develop yeasts that ferment at 30-40? Any thoughts?
> 
> Because of the temps, I won't try it soon, but kveik news is of interest.


You don't have to use it hot, but then it loses it's advantages, speed, and citrus flavours. The really good thing about it is after fermentation just scoop it out and dry it, I may never buy yeast again.


----------



## MHB (5/3/20)

I suspect the temperature of the ferment, inside a wooden barrel (pretty good insulator) would easily run itself up into the mid 30's0C just from the heat of fermentation (0.16kWh/kg of fermented sugar, from memory).

Continuous repitching is a time bomb, it isn't a question of if you will get an infection its a matter of when will you get a brew so infected you cant drink it.
There is a concept in brewing called "Brewery Mouth" it describes a situation where the beers get progressively more and more infected (or the yeast drifts), as it happen over time, the people in the brewery just don't notice, but the customers do, sales plummet and the brewery goes broke!
Any smart small brewer will have a panel of external tasters (ideally trained tasters, other brewers, chiefs...) who get together periodically and taste the products critically, can pickup all sorts of issues before they wipe you out.
Have a long hard look at the history of Resches Brewery in Sydney if you want to see how it can happen.
Another good reason for joining a club, putting beers in comps, sharing with brewers you respect... 
Mark


----------



## Grmblz (5/3/20)

Good point Mark, and I agree in principal but what explains the historical usage of Kveik? How come the Norwegian farmers have been repitching for decades, I was thinking it may have something to do with the drying, where the yeast survive the process but the spoilage organisms don't, or at least are reduced to an insignificant number, and also the alcoholic strength where a hot fast ferment resulting in 8 - 10% abv doesn't give things a chance to thrive. Dunno, I think we need a bug guy/gal to chime in???


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/3/20)

Grmblz said:


> Good point Mark, and I agree in principal but what explains the historical usage of Kveik? How come the Norwegian farmers have been repitching for decades, I was thinking it may have something to do with the drying, where the yeast survive the process but the spoilage organisms don't, or at least are reduced to an insignificant number, and also the alcoholic strength where a hot fast ferment resulting in 8 - 10% abv doesn't give things a chance to thrive. Dunno, I think we need a bug guy/gal to chime in???


I spoke to Derek from Bluestone about drying yeast, waste of effort because of the threat of contamination and dry yeast being so cheap. Though he did say Kviek you could probably get away with, as it is such a strong dominating yeast, and I think David Heath did something on drying Kviek yeast though I have never watched it.


----------



## MHB (5/3/20)

Grmblz said:


> Good point Mark, and I agree in principal but what explains the historical usage of Kveik? How come the Norwegian farmers have been repitching for decades, I was thinking it may have something to do with the drying, where the yeast survive the process but the spoilage organisms don't, or at least are reduced to an insignificant number, and also the alcoholic strength where a hot fast ferment resulting in 8 - 10% abv doesn't give things a chance to thrive. Dunno, I think we need a bug guy/gal to chime in???



If you read a bit of brewing history you will find all beers were infected. Infected is a concept that came out of the work done on yeast by Pasture, Hansen and a bunch of others, anything other than the intended yeast strain is considered wild or an infection.
If you want a good quick overview of the history of yeast try
ONE HUNDRED YEARS OF YEAST RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT IN THE BREWING INDUSTRY

Yeasts were always sequentially cropped and the beer was always infected, they didn't have antibiotics, anesthetic or effective pain killers, these days we have pure strains of yeast and better beer, so no they weren't the good old days.
Mark


----------



## Roosterboy (5/3/20)

One of the classic characteristics of Norwegian (other Scandinavian countries also) Farmhouse
Ales is the use of conifers in the process not just for flavour but as the inoculation sticks
(before discovery of yeast ) , mashing filter bed and as a antimicrobial agent.
Conifer resins and oils and in particular Juniper cones/berries have antimicrobial properties
ie antibacterial and antifungal. So it quite possible(my hypothesis) these yeasts work best when used with some conifer product? The use of these kept the yeast relatively bacteria free or at
least under control.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (5/3/20)

http://www.garshol.priv.no/blog/390.html


----------



## mongey (6/3/20)

I've just done 3 batches in a row with sigmond voss kviek , repitching slurry .

did a mosaic apa, a american brown and a saison .all 3 fermented at 35 for giggles 

Been an interesting experiment. a bit kvieked out for now so am going to retire it after bottling the saison this weekend .might try to dry some just to see what happens 

But Id use again . It def has a taste of its own I haven't experienced with other yeast


----------



## yankinoz (24/3/20)

MHB said:


> If you read a bit of brewing history you will find all beers were infected. Infected is a concept that came out of the work done on yeast by Pasture, Hansen and a bunch of others, anything other than the intended yeast strain is considered wild or an infection.
> If you want a good quick overview of the history of yeast try
> ONE HUNDRED YEARS OF YEAST RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT IN THE BREWING INDUSTRY
> 
> ...



In some respects they may have been. I once found in the Royal Museum Library a reproduced account from Henry VIII's household, which mentioned one lady-in-waiting who had a daily beer ration of four gallons. I doubt Elisabeth II would stand for that. Later there was the happiness of Beer Street vs the misery of Gin Lane (I suspect you know the Hogarth prints).


----------



## dibbz (24/3/20)

Used only 1 pack in 15gal of pale, was fine.


----------



## Hangover68 (4/5/20)

mongey said:


> interesting. I bottled my first Kviek yesterday using yeast bay sigmond voss . 1052 to 1006 in 3 days at 34 degrees. finished lower than I expected but I did mash low .was going to be a saison but the hops I bought were mislabeled AA% so didn't trust them . changed to a APA as I had some mosaic on hand
> 
> floc'd like a beast . didn't bother cold crashing and yeast was a compact layer on bottom of fermenter like I have never seen before
> 
> ...



How was the 2nd day test, carb'd enough or needed longer ?


----------



## mongey (4/5/20)

Hangover68 said:


> How was the 2nd day test, carb'd enough or needed longer ?



needed longer. In fact i did 3 beers with it and all 3 took a while to carb for some reason.weord for a yeast that does a quick primary ferment


----------



## Grmblz (4/5/20)

mongey said:


> needed longer. In fact i did 3 beers with it and all 3 took a while to carb for some reason.weord for a yeast that does a quick primary ferment


Temp? You fermented at 35 did you condition at that as well?


----------



## mongey (5/5/20)

Grmblz said:


> Temp? You fermented at 35 did you condition at that as well?


Nah. Don’t have any way to carbonate at that temp. They just sit in crates in my garage. Sure that’s a factor.

that said i do my Saisons up to 30 and they always carbonate pretty fast at room temp.


----------



## Ivar (7/11/22)

yankinoz said:


> Why did farmers in coastal Norway, where mean summer temps are below 20, develop yeasts that ferment at 30-40? Any thoughts?
> 
> Because of the temps, I won't try it soon, but kveik news is of interest.


Summer or winter we piching at 40-42 with local multistring Kveik. Clear and redy after 3 dayes.


----------



## YAPN (7/11/22)

Hello Ivar, thanks for joining this forum.
After bottling the beer how long do you need to wait for it to carbonate? What temperature do you keep the bottles?


----------

